# Convertir .mbox en .pst



## fabremi (19 Août 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un moyen simple et plutôt rapide afin de convertir mes archives mails de mail.app vers Outlook 2010 Windows. 
Existe t-il un logiciel pour effectuer cette tâches ou alors un autre moyen ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

